# harrible farm hands



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone els have this problem with their farm hands???

I let the girls out of the round pen (the pen) and i was cleaning out the old wethers stalls gettin ready for the new goats and they made a mess! Grrrrrr >:[
























































show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL! My goats just go browse in the driveway, or lounge in the arena when I let them out, they don't come bother me unless I break out the treats LOL. My two geldings on the other hand, if I am trying to do anything out in the fields they are always up in my business! Love it


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

They Wouldent go out in the pasture to graze

To much stuff to make a mess out of i guess! Lol

oh my horses! Im glad my mare just leaves me alone if Im clear Im not gunna saddle her up. Shes very sassy like that *roles eyes*

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

We have 8 N.D. who help ever time we are in the yard,Hubby has been trying to built a new barn for a month.They get on the ladder & in the work cart & were he wants to nail a board.The new barn may be ready by next year.Going to rain here tmorrow,maybe we can get a little done then.We LOVE them so much.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah! My goats are way more help than should be allowed by law! LOL I have to be especially careful if I have gloves in my back pocket. They will steal them in a heartbeat. I found a pair in the pens last summer that were missing several fingers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I see you have quite the little "helpers" :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: So cute...but not very helpful!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes my goats also like to help lol when my husband was building the birthing pens one of my lovely ladies took screw driver another took his tape measure another his hat and my largest most affectionate Nubian mix breed she gave him a wedgy!!! Yup put her nose down and grab the edge of his undies that where sticking out of his pants and gave a nice hard yank I just about peed in mine lol!!! Never a dull moment around the farm


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goatgirl16 said:


> Yes my goats also like to help lol when my husband was building the birthing pens one of my lovely ladies took screw driver another took his tape measure another his hat and my largest most affectionate Nubian mix breed she gave him a wedgy!!! Yup put her nose down and grab the edge of his undies that where sticking out of his pants and gave a nice hard yank I just about peed in mine lol!!! Never a dull moment around the farm


:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

But MOM I want to play in this new toy


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have lousy farm hands (hooves) like that. Yesterday, it was so warm here (87º) that the goats were panting- I took the plexiglass out of 
the windows to let the air get though. I had put the plexiglass in with little pieces of wood and screws. I had the cordless drill, put it down,
took the window out and turned around- 9 innocent goats staring at me and NO Drill! Some doe grabbed it and took it outside! (only took a split second!) 
Very helpful girls!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> But MOM I want to play in this new toy


Yeah *roles eyes*
I wonder why the wheelbarro is on its side (iv been letting them out daily now)

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

After I clean stalls and lay fresh bedding them come in and go "oh this is nice" and pee and poop on it almost like they are doing it on purpose. Lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ember said:


> After I clean stalls and lay fresh bedding them come in and go "oh this is nice" and pee and poop on it almost like they are doing it on purpose. Lol


Happens here too!! Test run. Lol


----------

